# Subs Weymouth/Quincy area



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking for sub-$70 per hr. Some shoveling required. Mix of commercial and resi. Leave post with number and what you have for equipment. Thankx


----------



## m.lane (Dec 26, 2010)

*job*

hi my name is mike my friend josh an i have one truck and are looking to work we have no problem shoveling or doing what ever has to be done if u could please reply or call me at 781 964 1363 i would greatly appreciate it i know there calling for big snow tomorrow


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

....hey Mike.....I have church in the morn, but i'll call you when I get out(around 11:15am)


----------



## m.lane (Dec 26, 2010)

hey mike so sorry to have blown u off i am 16 and my friend josh who has the truck that we plow together with had major problems maybe done for the year but hopefully i will be ready with my own truck next year so sorry to waste ur time


----------



## skibum (May 11, 2009)

Missed this last one but interested in any future storms. I've got a 05 Silverado with a 7.5 foot straight blade Fisher. I'm from Medford. My number is 781-354-4731


----------



## bartelamia (Aug 29, 2010)

*The Beast is a 1976 F250 Tow truck with Plow*

I am Avalable from Hanson to Holbrook ,with my Nephew , my Truck ,a couple Shovels and a Snow Blower . I would only ask that you call before a storm , so I can get everyone on one round and have the time and energy to do a good job on the walks and also treat it with calucim to pervent an ice build up at night. Prices start @$25 and up. I also have a friend of mine as a back -up ,just in case of a major breakdown. ussmileyflag:


----------

